# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Κλουβί κοκατιλ

## Nikosps

Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω ένα κλουβί για κοκατιλ με Διαστάσεις 40x35x55 είναι καλό? Και αν μπορει κάποιος να μου προτείνει κάτι άλλο εαν έχει υπόψιν. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Flifliki

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...λουβιών

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι αυτό είναι το ελάχιστο μέγεθος και από κει και πέρα όσο πιο μεγάλο τόσο πιο καλά για να έχει ελευθερία κινήσεων και να χωράνε και παιχνίδια για να ασχολείται τις ώρες που δεν είναι έξω μαζί σου. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nikosps

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

